# Connecting Wireless printer to existing wireless network



## martyjr (Oct 14, 2007)

I just purchased a Lexmark X6570 which is wireless enabled. I followed the install instructions using my main desktop system. The install does have you connect a USB cable for part of the installation. My main system is wired to my router. I installed the printer drivers and did wireless setup on one of my laptops. Good news is that the laptop recognizes the printer and prints just fine.

Ok, here is my question. My main system that is hard wired to the router does not recognize the lexmark printer unless I plug the USB cable back into it. If I do that, then the printer does not work for all the other wirelessly connected systems. So does anyone know if I can get this to work without buying a wireless card for my main desktop system?

I was hoping that with my main system connected to the wireless router (wired) that it would work.

Thanks in advance for the help,

Marty


----------



## Xyzek (Oct 5, 2007)

Weird. Have you tried installing the printer on an IP port? Perhaps that is the problem.


----------



## martyjr (Oct 14, 2007)

The initial install put it on a USB port. My main system run Win XP SP2. I have gone to properties for this printer and clicked on ports. That is where it shows USB port. I have tried a few things - guess I do not know how to add IP port. Could you explain how to?
Thanks

Marty


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You've got it installed as a local (USB) printer. You can also install it (as you did on the laptop) as a networked printer. Then just choose which ever you want to use, or delete the local one if it bothers you.


----------



## martyjr (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks. I have tried everything I can think of. I uninstalled the printer. Reinstalled printer software and it requires me to connect the USB cable each time. When I installed to the laptops, I did not have to use the USB cable. I do not have a wireless card in my main desktop system - so do you believe that there is a way to connect the printer via the router which is wired to my desktop? I have tried to go into properties for the printer on the ports tab, but have not figured a way to add a port for the printer.


----------



## martyjr (Oct 14, 2007)

Contacted Lexmark. Their wireless printers do support USB and wireless at the same time. Per Lexmark Tech support, I would have to have a wireless adapter in desktop. Because so many devices use the wireless, I do not want to be wireless on the desktop all the time. My son playing online games would have a big problem. Going to take the easy solution. I will just plug usb cable in when desktop needs to use the printer. This will disable everyone else from using it, but no one uses the printer very much.

Thanks to all who responded.

Marty


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand. If the printer is connected to the router via wireless then it should make no difference whether the computer is connected to the same router via wireless or ethernet.


----------



## martyjr (Oct 14, 2007)

I read most every site that I could find that told about this printer and none of them mentioned this limitation. It is looking for a wireless signal I guess.

In all the playing that I did and the help provided the only thing that I saw in all the utilities would have been if I could have setup a port. You can add new port type or add a port. Unless anyone has some ideas here, I guess I will just plug and unplug the USB cable.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can think of one very unlikely scenario that could explain this. Did you set up an ad-hoc wireless network among the printer and laptops instead of connecting them all to your wireless router's network?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How about for the desktop and one of the laptops ...

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## reezin14 (Oct 16, 2007)

In oder for your setup to work you would've to have the printer connected to the main computer somehow via USB/Ethernet, your desktop will not connect because it isn't wirelessly able.You should be able to connect the printer and main computer USB, and connect wirelessly make sure to share the printer over the network(Printer&Faxes).


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Actually, it should work with the desktop that is wired to the router. The IPCONFIG /ALL logs requested in #10 should help sort it.


----------



## jcbarr (Dec 17, 2003)

Sounds like we are on the right track here. If all your PC's are on the same netowrk / subnet then you should be able to connect directly to the printer through an TCP port if you know the printers IP address.


----------



## reezin14 (Oct 16, 2007)

With my setup - my printer is connected to the main PC via USB and it is shared from there.I use the add printer wizard from my notebook to connect to the printer and now I'm able to print wirelessly,but only when the main PC is activated(no hibernation/sleep).I don't know if this sheds light on the subject but I thought it wouldn't hurt.I'm puzzled about the printers ip address how would you find this out is it Dynamic or Static?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

reezin14, martyjr is not trying to do printer sharing. His printer is network ready (with built-in wireless). You usually find out the IP address and whether it is dynamic or static by printing a status page, but I don't know if that applies to this particular printer.


----------



## reezin14 (Oct 16, 2007)

I must have mis understood,but in his post it seems that he wants his main PC and wireless to work within the network at the same time? It would be possible to get the same results if he is able to connect it to the router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Agreed. I was assuming all along, since he mentioned a wireless router, that the printer and all computers were connecting to the router. Then I got suspicious that maybe he has setup an ad-hoc wireless network with the printer and laptops. Hope he comes back to the thread, but sometimes they just get dropped.


----------



## reezin14 (Oct 16, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> Agreed. I was assuming all along, since he mentioned a wireless router, that the printer and all computers were connecting to the router. Then I got suspicious that maybe he has setup an ad-hoc wireless network with the printer and laptops. Hope he comes back to the thread, but sometimes they just get dropped.


I guess its the wait and see thing.


----------

